# Flashing Tmobile Rom On Verizon S3



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Will this brick it? Will it Work?


----------



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

They two diff networks gsm and CDMA but rls14.1 ROM will do DAT the dev design it so all u do is select the carrier and install

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

hulk2 said:


> They two diff networks gsm and CDMA but rls14.1 ROM will do DAT the dev design it so all u do is select the carrier and install
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


 I actually need it to be a Tmobile phone.

(Or at least function like one)


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Nope. Sorry, it won't work. Not sure if it will hard brick your phone like flashing a ROM for the international sgs3 will definitely do, but it will at least bork your phone to some extent.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

To add to this you can actually change ROMs from T-Mo to Verizon and it will work. The changeover or transfer process isn't too difficult, although I believe it varies between AOSP and TW (TW just requires some simple changes, AOSP is more complicated I believe however you could just source compile the AOSP ROM with merging in the d2vzw requirements)

Flashing it with no changes shouldn't brick it (International ROMs most definitely will because it will flash a kernel to the bootloader partition) but it will definitely screw some stuff up and it won't function on either carrier.

You can enable the GSM radios (they are in the d2vzw variant) that is why its a global ready device. As far as getting it working on T-Mo though, I have no idea, have never done the process myself.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> To add to this you can actually change ROMs from T-Mo to Verizon and it will work. The changeover or transfer process isn't too difficult, although I believe it varies between AOSP and TW (TW just requires some simple changes, AOSP is more complicated I believe however you could just source compile the AOSP ROM with merging in the d2vzw requirements)
> 
> Flashing it with no changes shouldn't brick it (International ROMs most definitely will because it will flash a kernel to the bootloader partition) but it will definitely screw some stuff up and it won't function on either carrier.
> 
> You can enable the GSM radios (they are in the d2vzw variant) that is why its a global ready device. As far as getting it working on T-Mo though, I have no idea, have never done the process myself.


 I'm Already up and running Edge + Data on Touchwiz 4.1 (Tmobile)
But Verizon stuff doesn't work afterwords.
If only I could flash Tmo's odin file...


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

landshark said:


> Nope. Sorry, it won't work. Not sure if it will hard brick your phone like flashing a ROM for the international sgs3 will definitely do, but it will at least bork your phone to some extent.
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


All of the US Samsung Galaxy S3's that I'm aware of share the same partition table(d2vzw,d2tmo,d2att,d2usc), so flashing roms across from them should be fine...
not sure what it will do to your connection but it won't hard brick and it should even boot.

the reason flashing international roms onto a us sgs3 bricks is because the international's kernel partition is our bootloader partition
with that said even if you changed the partition that gets flashed it wouldn't boot because of the entirely different hardware and thus different required driver libs.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> All of the US Samsung Galaxy S3's that I'm aware of share the same partition table(d2vzw,d2tmo,d2att,d2usc), so flashing roms across from them should be fine...
> not sure what it will do to your connection but it won't hard brick and it should even boot.
> 
> the reason flashing international roms onto a us sgs3 bricks is because the international's kernel partition is our bootloader partition
> with that said even if you changed the partition that gets flashed it wouldn't boot because of the entirely different hardware and thus different required driver libs.


Ah, thanks for the info PG. I knew about the difference in the partitions on the international vs. US variants. Thanks for setting me straight on the similarities of the US variants.


----------

